# peeling paint during removal



## main paint (Jan 6, 2013)

Doing a kitchen paper removal. Flat wood paneling that was primed, patched, sizing, them papered. As I remove the paper backing the sizing is peeling off with it where it is on top of spackle. Making a mess out of the job. After getting the peeling down as tight as I can, I am planning on oil priming and doing 2 skim coats of patching. does this sound ok? anything besides oil primer that would be better for the peeling?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Use Zinsser's Gardz instead of oil primer.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

what he ^ said for sure

wondering about the "sizing" please explain


----------



## main paint (Jan 6, 2013)

Sizing being the primer used before glue is applied. Never hang paper, but I think it makes paper easier to slip into place instead of getting drag from the glue. Usually it makes it easier to take off, too. But on this job is it peeling real bad where it was on top of patching, similar to paint when the dust is present. Making the walls look like a real mess, now worried about the finish peeling. 

I've used Gardz before, a bit less than oil primer on removal jobs but I have some experience with it. good product, just trying to decide if it is best to control the peeling. Probably is when I think about it. Thanks


----------



## main paint (Jan 6, 2013)

Could not get this uploaded from the phone earlier, but here is an image. Peeling is all on top of spackle patches.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Well you need to remove all that"sizing"( which is nothing more than watered down PASTE ( NOT glue), before the Gardz :whistling2:


----------



## main paint (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah going to get off all that I can. Have you never used the word "sizing"? We all call it that around my way. Like I said, the primer used BEFORE the glue and paper applied.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

main,

just to clear up any confusion, most of today's wallpaper prep coats are acrylic based PREP COATS, not thinned down paste or glue (yes, in the old days they use animal based GLUE as a size)

Here's a reprint of a little article I wrote for my website:

http://billarchibald.com/size.html



> *Wall Size
> what's it all about *​
> by Bill Archibald​
> Many times I am asked if I will "size" the walls. When asked this, I have an urge to explain what "size" is and how it differs from modern day wallpaper prep-coats. But, initiating a dissertation on this subject may not be welcomed or appropriate. The customer needs to know the job will be done right without a discussion on the definition of terms. However, for those who are curious about "size" and "wallpaper prep-coats", please read on.
> ...



As to your specific situation. It looks like you are faced with the dreaded Peeling Sunburn Skin Syndrome (PSSS). Many of the popular wallpaper-prep-coats will exhibit this, where it will peel off the surface like skin that was sunburned. The problem is that only a little will peel at a time. I have not yet found a way to strip it easily, and I have not discovered a satisfactory technique of sealing it. I hope you can invent a way of stripping it easily and report back.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

main paint said:


> Yeah going to get off all that I can. Have you never used the word "sizing"? We all call it that around my way. Like I said, the primer used BEFORE the glue and paper applied.


 
no

paste or adhesive


----------

